# Half check collars - who uses them?



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

What are the benefits of them over a normal flat collar?

In fact, what are the differences and benefits of:

Half Check
Martingale
Semi slip

over normal flat collars


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2012)

All will tighten when pulled which makes it harder for a dog to slip his head out of the collar.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I use one primarily because Kilo can slip a normal one fairly easily - it is adjusted so that it cannot choke but meets snuggly up behind his ears when fully closed. It also affords me a little extra control when needed as the weight of the collar brings it up higher.

I like chain best as it slacks off instantly due to it's weight again but do use a fabric martingale for the beach / swimming etc when I rememeber to put the correct collar on .The fabric martingale loop does stay standing proud of the collar so I wouldn't use it where it might get caught.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I find the half check good for collies with their slender noses, I use a flat collar in the labrador...


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Dogless said:


> I use one primarily because Kilo can slip a normal one fairly easily - it is adjusted so that it cannot choke but meets snuggly up behind his ears when fully closed. It also affords me a little extra control when needed as the weight of the collar brings it up higher.
> 
> I like chain best as it slacks off instantly due to it's weight again but do use a fabric martingale for the beach / swimming etc when I rememeber to put the correct collar on .The fabric martingale loop does stay standing proud of the collar so I wouldn't use it where it might get caught.


It's late,so exactly as above.


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

In terms of chain half checks the size of the chain links is important; chunky, thick chain will not slacken or tighten quickly whereas small links will. Scooter briefly had a half check with quite a thick chain, barely used it because the chain just wouldn't slide smoothly! You can see how chunky it is in this photo, admittedly bought it mainly because I thought it looked smart:










The links should also be welded or soldered instead of just twisted into place, I imagine the vast majority are but it's always good to check (no pun intended ).

As mentioned they all do the same basic thing but just depends on which style you prefer.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

I use half check collars for Ozzy and Harvey.

I use them mainly because flat/buckle collars just don't sit right on them with all their fur - they end up with big manes and chubby looking faces!  Whereas the half checks sit loosely on them whilst still being a good sturdy collar, that provide a nice snug fit when needed.

I prefer chain half checks over the fabric ones because the chain moves slick and fast when tightening/loosening, looks better (IMO) and nestles down into their fur rather than sitting away from the collar and creating a loop that could get caught whilst running. Oz and Harvey could easily slip a regular collar because I wouldn&#8217;t be able to tighten it enough with all their fur for it not to be able to slip over their heads, but the half checks are always safe and secure. 

I prefer flat or rolled leather collars for the other dogs though - no need for a half check on them.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I actually got Martys one out last night to try on Flynn but my daughter said they are no good for Mals because Mals necks can be broader then their heads and even when 'checked' they can slip out of it - the reason she doesn't use it for Marty now.

Anyone found this? or maybe it's a Mal thing!

Martys collar.


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Semi-Slip: works like a check chain in that it will tighten regardless of what side you stand to the dog, but will only release if you're on the right side/have the collar on the right way up for that side. If that makes sense

Half-check: will tighten and release regardless of which side you're on, quicker release due to it being chain rather than webbing.

Martingale: full webbing half check, slower to release due to it being webbing rather than chain. 

I use half-checks, my guys can slip a flat collar if it's not done up stupidly tight, but i like collars to hang kinda loose when we're not walking, so these work well. I used to use semi-slip but have changed to half checks because they're pretty   I also think they sit a bit nicer around the neck


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

That's good to know Sid as I'm not sure about using a collar at all really but Flynn's going training and I think they will insist on a collar eventually. The thing with Flynn and Marty in particular is their necks are huge anyway, couple that with an immense amount of fur and like you say you have to have the collar ridiculously tight in order for it not to come off. I think the half check is my best bet.

Sorry to hijack the thread but was only thinking about using a half check last night so thanks for putting this up - very helpful!


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Malmum said:


> That's good to know Sid as I'm not sure about using a collar at all really but Flynn's going training and I think they will insist on a collar eventually. The thing with Flynn and Marty in particular is their necks are huge anyway, couple that with an immense amount of fur and like you say you have to have the collar ridiculously tight in order for it not to come off. I think the half check is my best bet.
> 
> Sorry to hijack the thread but was only thinking about using a half check last night so thanks for putting this up - very helpful!


I think a half check would be your best bet, they tighten a bit more than semi-slips too


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

I began using half checks for Tilly for lead training & then just carried on using them because they sit better amongst all her scruff.
I've used semi slips too but prefer half checks with the chain so I can hear her


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

I use a half check as they're more difficult to slip than a regular collar. The one I have has a thick chain and seems to tighten and loosen just fine. I purposely bought the one with the thickest, heaviest chain I could find since the last thing I wanted was it snapping when Rupe lunged at another dog and him suddenly being free.


----------



## rottie (Jan 1, 2012)

foxyrockmeister said:


> What are the benefits of them over a normal flat collar?


Now I have a check collar, but it's old and I have to change it. I'll get a half check or check, depending on what's cheaper.

I use his kind of collars every day for the wee walks. At home Festus is "naked" and the check collars are so easy to put on, I just hold it and Festus puts his head thru it. So, in a few seconds we are out the door


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Thanks for all your replies 

My latest two flat collars have only arrived today from Indi-dog and I am already thinking about now ordering them some half checks :lol:

My two are naked all the time at home and just have their collars put on for walks, these look nice and easy to slip on and off. But I'm not sure if I NEED them as I use headcollars for on lead walks anyway. But I do like the look of them 

Are they safe to leave on while the dogs are offlead? Or are they more likely to get caught up on things? As you know my two are nearly always off lead and generally charging through woods and undergrowth etc, as well as playfighting with each other all the time. I can't decide what would be the safest type of collar for them to have


----------



## springfieldbean (Sep 13, 2010)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Thanks for all your replies
> 
> My latest two flat collars have only arrived today from Indi-dog and I am already thinking about now ordering them some half checks :lol:
> 
> ...


I'm going through the same thought process! Although the puppy class trainer we had was completely anti half check collars so until now I thought they weren't widely used 

Basically I want a collar that will be comfortable and loose on Sherlock when he's just lazing around, but obviously one that won't come off him when we're walking... And he ferrets around in undergrowth whenever he can, so I don't want one that will get caught on anything...

I'd sort of decided on a martingale, because they sound comfortable, with no rattling chain, and you can fit it so that it's never too tight, but it's nice and loose when it's not being pulled... But I keep changing my mind!


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

springfieldbean said:


> I'm going through the same thought process! Although the puppy class trainer we had was completely anti half check collars so until now I thought they weren't widely used
> 
> Basically I want a collar that will be comfortable and loose on Sherlock when he's just lazing around, but obviously one that won't come off him when we're walking... And he ferrets around in undergrowth whenever he can, so I don't want one that will get caught on anything...
> 
> I'd sort of decided on a martingale, because they sound comfortable, with no rattling chain, and you can fit it so that it's never too tight, but it's nice and loose when it's not being pulled... But I keep changing my mind!


Just watch the Martingale when they are offlead as they do have a loop that can get caught on things.

I have not had a problem with the half check getting caught up.


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

a half check is less likely that a martingale to get caught as the loop on the martingale doesnt sit flat, whereas the chain does

mine go offlead at the dog park, play rough with each other and we've not had a problem


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Alfie has half checks, flat collars and 1 martingale and I definitely prefer the half checks over all the others. He charges around through undergrowth etc... and play fights and wrestles with his friends and we've never had an issue or a problem with them


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

I got the right royal hump last night when somebody commented on a picture of my half check collar on my facebook page saying "Why wud u put a half CHOKE collar on ur inocent dog?"
I answered the question as to why I personally use a half check collar which is because of Tilly's scruff & a little bit more...(oh & I used the term "fur" instead of hair! well slap my wrists for that!)
Why would somebody say something like that?
I'm not one for publicly arguing & would quite happily delete the comments but have waited for a response to my answer from the poster... but they haven't responded


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Malmum said:


> I actually got Martys one out last night to try on Flynn but my daughter said they are no good for Mals because Mals necks can be broader then their heads and even when 'checked' they can slip out of it - the reason she doesn't use it for Marty now.
> 
> Anyone found this? or maybe it's a Mal thing!
> 
> Martys collar.


Maya can slip out of most collars except a slip and half choke. She's backed out of harnesses too before 



Tillymint said:


> I got the right royal hump last night when somebody commented on a picture of my half check collar on my facebook page saying "Why wud u put a half CHOKE collar on ur inocent dog?"
> I answered the question as to why I personally use a half check collar which is because of Tilly's scruff & a little bit more...(oh & I used the term "fur" instead of hair! well slap my wrists for that!)
> Why would somebody say something like that?
> I'm not one for publicly arguing & would quite happily delete the comments but have waited for a response to my answer from the poster... but they haven't responded


Saw that and left my response, silly know it all person is all it is.


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

I use a half check on my GSDs because they have a thick ruff and these collars sit below it. 
And martingale collars on my GSP and Dobie X who both have narrow heads and can back out of normal collars.


----------



## kumfi (Jul 24, 2012)

I retired as Inspector in Charge of the North Yorkshire Police Dog Section in 1968 and formed North East Dog Training Centres in the North East of England.

I was catering for up to 600 pet dogs every week at Training Centres in Harrogate, York, Northallerton, Darlington and Middlesbrough.

Dog Training Equipment in those early days was the Choke Chain which thankfully has been replaced now with half Checks both with fabric or chain and basically are much kinder and effective. These collars in the US and Australia are called the Martingale type, in U.K. they are a half check with chain or all fabric.

My designs (all registered years ago) comprise of the Slip On (over the head), The Snap on with a Snap Fastener or indeed the buckled type.

The Snap on was designed by me because of the problem with young dogs that had thin necks. Put a Slip on one over the head and it was far too big, as say a young Boxer, the head is much bigger than the neck measurement. Hence the idyllic was the introduction snap on version.

Training equipment is only as good as the fabric and fitments that they are made from. Chains on half check collars are ultra important as they should be only purchased from reputable manufacturers as some larger retailers tend to put pressure on suppliers who then will tend to cut corners in an attempt to submit a reduced tender.

I have specialised in Half Check Collar Chains for over 25 years. I do not use heavy chains, I use reliable chains. 8" x 3mm curved short link chain with 1" D's and Rings for the Larger Dogs reducing to 8" x 2.5mm with 3/4" rings and D's for Medium dogs, and, 6" x 2mm chain with both 3/4" an d 5/8" rings and D's for the smaller dogs.

The Action All Fabric Half Check Collar has virtually the same measurements but in 1", 3/4" or 5/8" fabric.

The chains or in the case of all fabric the 'pulls' must be no more than 4" when pulled tight double. A chain or a 'pull' too long can be dangerous as a dog could get tied up or when running flat out as the chain or loop dangles down, the dog may get his front leg or a claw caught up in it. Slip over the head half checks or Martingales put on a dog with a thin neck indeed always have this danger.

I think figures speak for themselves. 10 years ago before I designed the Snap on Kombi I used all Slip On Half Checks. Now I sell 10% Slip on compared to 90% Snap On. I have also a designed Buckled Half Check and all fabric Action Collar but the most popular well used and much safer collar is the Snap On Kombi.

Lastly to mention Solid Brass Chains. Brass Chains are softer and not as strong as the Chrome or nickel plated counterpart. However Brass does not rust and with dark coloured dogs there is never a problem. With dogs that have white necks the brass will mark the neck just like a gold ring does on a finger.

Poor quailty chrome or nickel or chains that are too heavy will also mark light coloured dogs necks.

The Chain Half check tends to give better control than the all fabric as the clink of the chain tends to give a corrective command.

These collars correctly manufactured and fitted are Safety Collars as dog cannot slip them and quite rightly in my opinion are used as supreme in the U.K. as a training, safe, kind but very effective collar at the majority of dog clubs.

George GRAYSON
www.kumfi.com


----------



## Shadowrat (Jan 30, 2011)

I use one, but not for training or the 'traditional' method. Dres is very good on the lead, so no kind of training collar is needed for him.
I use a half check for two reasons only:
1. when Dres was a baby on his first lead walks, he managed to back out of a flat collar a couple of times (fortunately, in my garden/house both times), as the breeder warned me was a possibility. I found that unless I put a flat collar on him really tight, he would still be able to do this, and I didn't want a tight collar on my dog, or a dog that would back out of it at a roadside or something! 
Tried a half check, and found he could no longer do this. 
Now, he probably has no interest in backing out of a collar, but it makes me feel more comfortable to know he can't if the worst happened and he got really freaked out by something.

2. I like how half checks hang loose, I feel it must be nicer than having a flat collar on all the time. When they're walking along beside you, it must feel almost like having no collar on at all.

So yeah, for me, it isn't a training tool, I don't need it for Dres, its just for safety and comfort.


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

I use a half check with a Flexi lead for parks. It works well; I tried a harness but Dex hated it and also I did not have enough control with it.

If I walk Dex without a headcollar, I use a half check; it gives a bit more control and doesn't press against the dog's throat as much as a flat collar if the dog lunges, for instance.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

I use a half check. I like collars to be loose, and Jake doesn't try to back out of collars but it did worry me having him in a collar than can slip over his head. So, I mainly use a half check. He has a huge range of collars though, and not all are half check. 

I haven't used one of Arrow yet though. But, I will do


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Owned By A Yellow Lab said:


> *I use a half check with a Flexi lead for parks. It works well; I tried a harness but Dex hated it and also I did not have enough control with it.*
> If I walk Dex without a headcollar, I use a half check; it gives a bit more control and doesn't press against the dog's throat as much as a flat collar if the dog lunges, for instance.


You should never use a flexi with a half check. I cringe when I see people using half checks with flexis / long lines.

A half check is essentially a training collar for close loose lead walking.

If Dex is allowed to pull in it / run around on a flexi then what is the point?

I would look into a harness you feel more confident with - theres plenty with the lead attachment as far forward as between the shoulder blades of half way down there back - which ever your most comfortable with.


----------



## biggreys (May 12, 2012)

i use a half check on my Basset Daisy any other collar she slips with ease


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Millie uses a 1/2 check if we are going away where in which slipping a collar could be life threatening - ie road walks. She has a chunky neck  flat collars make her look like this:










Her skin buches up and it just looks uncomfortable.  And she can back out of the easily.

Whereas a half check fits much more comfortably and tightens when need be.










Plus they are easy to slip on / off 

I do let her off lead with a 1/2 check and have never had a problem


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

Bailey wears a half check for the same reason as Millie...he is half shar pei and looks bunched up around the neck in a flat collar. He can also slip anything but a half check over his head. 

Im actually considering getting one for Tia as a house collar (not to be used on walks being a whippet I like her wide hound collars). She has the trouble that collars tend to rub her fur off her throat, even a very soft webbing collar fitted loose rubs and I like my dogs to have their tags on them at all times...just incase.


----------



## Shadowrat (Jan 30, 2011)

I tried a harness on Dres, he hated it, and I found I had little control of him.
He still likes to sniff at some passers by because he loves anyone and everyone. I found it was so hard to get him close to me when someone walked close by, because I could only really move his body, and his head was still free, and he has a long neck :tongue_smilie:
I really didn't like it, and neither did he.

Im generally not a fan of harnesses, but I accept some dogs do better on them, I never say never to anything; if it works for someone and their dog, it works. And just because it doesn't work for me, doesn't mean it won't for someone else. I think for small or toy breeds, I'd favour a harness. But not for a large dog, for me.

It does somewhat irk me when I see certain people try about a week of loose lead training with their dog, then give up claiming their dog 'won't learn' and go to a harness as a supposed 'quick fix', which the dog then remains on for life. Loose lead walking with a collar can take _months_ to train, but I think it is worth it.
Fortunately, Dres picked up on it pretty quick, but I was totally prepared for months of work on this. 
Again, thats just me.
If owning Dresden has taught me anything, its that one cannot judge what works for someone else's dog without knowing that dog well.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Martingale for Mavis, I have in the past used well known fabric semi choke with a plastic clap, the clasp snapped one day, so I personally will stay away fom that type now


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

I know this is an old thread but if any of the posters are still using the half check collars could you recommend a website where I can look at some recommended ones please. Emma has tried recently to slip out of her puppy collar, plus as a Lurcher I would like her in a Martingale when she is older and I saw a half check Martingale type on a dog the other day and thought it would be a good idea for her. Any help appreciated please. I have used a plain (as opposed to the hound/Martingale type)half check before in case that helps.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Half check for Dillon as it doesn't tangle his long hair, he never wears a collar at home.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

DaisyBluebell said:


> I know this is an old thread but if any of the posters are still using the half check collars could you recommend a website where I can look at some recommended ones please. Emma has tried recently to slip out of her puppy collar, plus as a Lurcher I would like her in a Martingale when she is older and I saw a half check Martingale type on a dog the other day and thought it would be a good idea for her. Any help appreciated please. I have used a plain (as opposed to the hound/Martingale type)half check before in case that helps.


Some lovely martingales on this site - I use standard collars but have received excellent customer service and great quality products
https://www.rockyandbud.com/fittings-guide


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Thank you will check them out


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Fleur said:


> Some lovely martingales on this site - I use standard collars but have received excellent customer service and great quality products
> https://www.rockyandbud.com/fittings-guide


I got 2 for my dogs here and had quick relese clips added as an extra - worried about them catching their jaws in each others collars when playing. They are really pretty and comfy , highly recommend.


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Have checked the site but for the life o f me can't see how to order half check collars?


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

DaisyBluebell said:


> Have checked the site but for the life o f me can't see how to order half check collars?


As I remember when you order the collar there are options for check, half check and standard in a drop down menu.It's in width and fitting.


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

I'll have a look again as its a lovely site but the drop down menu didnt mention half check but perhaps you have to go by size or something. Thanks again


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

I have ferplast half checks on mine as lovely soft padding and you can get one in any good pet shops.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

DaisyBluebell said:


> Have checked the site but for the life o f me can't see how to order half check collars?


Hopefully Lauren will see this post and be able to help - if she is not about you can email her or message her via her FB page
@Lauren5159


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

I have leather half checks for both my shepherds from here ...

http://essenjayleathersupplies.co.uk/


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Moobli said:


> I have leather half checks for both my shepherds from here ...
> 
> http://essenjayleathersupplies.co.uk/


ooh some nice ones on here, thankyou


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Fleur said:


> Hopefully Lauren will see this post and be able to help - if she is not about you can email her or message her via her FB page
> @Lauren5159


Thanks for your help


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Thanks @Fleur for the tag! I'm not on here much anymore but got an email 

I do indeed offer half checks, either stainless steel or solid brass.

It's in the drop-down menu on the the website under 'width and fittings'  there's an option for 20mm and 25mm half check


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Lauren5159 said:


> Thanks @Fleur for the tag! I'm not on here much anymore but got an email
> 
> I do indeed offer half checks, either stainless steel or solid brass.
> 
> It's in the drop-down menu on the the website under 'width and fittings'  there's an option for 20mm and 25mm half check


I've got 2 gorgeous ones from you , with quick release clips. Love them !


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Lauren5159 said:


> Thanks @Fleur for the tag! I'm not on here much anymore but got an email
> 
> I do indeed offer half checks, either stainless steel or solid brass.
> 
> It's in the drop-down menu on the the website under 'width and fittings'  there's an option for 20mm and 25mm half check


Ah thank you will check that out .....


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

SusieRainbow said:


> I've got 2 gorgeous ones from you , with quick release clips. Love them !


Aww fab! I'm so glad you love them!


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

DaisyBluebell said:


> Ah thank you will check that out .....


No problem  If you need any more help, give me a shout


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Lauren5159 said:


> Aww fab! I'm so glad you love them!


I will send you a photo when I get chance.


----------

